# Under Cabinet Tape LED Issues



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

With the 200W led power supply on, the faucet solenoid stops working ?


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

dronai said:


> With the 200W led power supply on, the faucet solenoid stops working ?


Same question

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

What if you unplug the 200 watt transformer?

Do you still have the same issue?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Sounds like "dirty" power from the LED driver is causing issues. You may need a different driver or make the tape light battery powered.

Ibtl.

Does the faucet work properly when the driver is off or unplugged?

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Two hundred watts sounds way overkill to me. Sounds like a power quality issue. IBTL


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

jw0445 said:


> Two hundred watts sounds way overkill to me. Sounds like a power quality issue. IBTL


I installed a 150 watt driver on 7' of tape light the other day... it's about 100 watts too many, but I just did what I was told...

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I installed a 150 watt driver on 7' of tape light the other day... it's about 100 watts too many, but I just did what I was told...
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


If you look on the superbright led website the range for watts per foot vary from 1.5 to around 5 depending on what you're buying. My typical kitchen is a 50 watt or if doing top and bottom a 100 .


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

jw0445 said:


> If you look on the superbright led website the range for watts per foot vary from 1.5 to around 5 depending on what you're buying. My typical kitchen is a 50 watt or if doing top and bottom a 100 .


I was also given the tape light to install. All it said was 96 watts. It was 16.4 feet before being cut down. We honestly have no clue the footage per foot of this stuff. If I really cared I could measure the LED's to find out the power draw per then determine the total wattage. I dont particularly care to though lol.

This is good to know though.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## singleshot (Feb 13, 2020)

The LEDs are 14.4W/m and I am installing about 13m of lights at 24 VDV. 

The faucet works if the power supply is unplugged from the wall. It does not work the the lights are on or off. They are controlled by a motion sensor. I have moved the power supply to the top of the cabinets with a distance of about 4m+ from the faucet and it doesn't make a difference. Delta helpline is sending me an isolation bushing to isolate the faucet from the granite countertop. They think that might help because the mineral content of the granite can magnify any interference and if the faucet down pipe is touching the granite it can cause the solenoid not to operate..
I have also installed a voice activated unit that will turn the water on and off using Alexa. This works as advertised.
I have researched how the touch works and it is capacitive touch. When you touch the faucet it senses the increase in capacitance and the solenoid opens and when it is touched again the capacitance drops and the solenoid closes.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Alexa?
Sounds like Google is jealous.

IBTL


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Voice activated seems like a problem waiting to happen.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Alexa, turn off the faucet.
I'm not sure I can help with that

Alexa, turn off the faucet!
I'm having problems completing your request

Alexa turn off the damn faucet!!
OK, sending your location to the NSA:devil3:


----------

